#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Truss in WYSIWYG

## s142918

Wanneer ik truss teken in WYSIWYG, dan wil het nog wel eens voorkomen dat het volgende gebeurt:

- Ik teken een aantal meters aaneengesloten (met die assembly tool dus). 
- Ik hang een aantal maccen in aan de linkerkant, de aansluiting zit aan de achterkant
- Ik hang aan de rechterkant maccen, de aansluiting zit ineens aan de voorkant. 

Ik denk dat het te maken heeft met danwel het middenstuk van de trusslengte, danwel het middelpunt van de tekening ofzo; maar ik begrijp niet helemaal wat het doel hiervan is. Ik vind het zelf alleen maar hoogst irritant eerlijk gezegd, je moet dan al die fixtures weer gaan lopen draaien.

Met een hoop gespeel met de flip end en rotate functies kom je er uiteindelijk ook wel, maar dat moet toch niet de bedoeling zijn lijkt me. 

Dus... waarom doet ie dat en hoe kom ik er weer vanaf??

----------


## moderator

Voordat mensen heel hard hun best gaan doen voor een antwoord op je vraag wil je ik je vragen welke build je gebruikt van wyg.

----------


## s142918

Versie 22 meen ik, is dat genoeg of moet je echt de exacte nummers hebben?

----------


## moderator

nou nee....maar R25 is de meest actuele versie en voor mensen die een legale(!) versie van WYG gebruiken is deze gratis te upgraden.
Met je reactie heb je mij niet overtuigd dat je een legale versie gebruikt, ook niet dat het niet zo is.

Wel wil ik je meegeven dat wij geen support op illigale software promoten.
Vandaar dus mijn vraag.

----------


## s142918

Oh vandaar. Nou dan zal ik voor de vorm melden dat ik zo'n usb ding heb, maar ik vraag me wel af hoe je dat dan verder wil gaan controleren, zal ik even een foto maken voor je?  :Smile:

----------


## moderator

LOL, ik ben niet van de internetpolitie, maar je maakt soms vage dingen mee, vandaar mijn vraag!
Succes met de oplossing van je vraagstuk, inhoudelijk kan ik je er niet mee op weg helpen, gebruik maar zeer sporadisch WYG.

----------


## s142918

Ok, thanks. Ik wacht rustig af.

----------


## NesCio01

mss, je (4-kant) truss verkeerd om ingetekend
en hangt deze dus 'verkeerd' om. (V)
Dan neem t ie wss de macc mee, verkeerd om?

grzt 

ik roep maar wat hoor, ken de app niet,
de truss wel!

----------


## rinus bakker

Bedoel je dan met verkeerd in een ruitvorm in plaats van een vierkant.
Dat is voor de truss mss wel verkeerd,
maar je tekunpakket moet toch wel een 
gekantuld trussjuh kunnuh weergevuh.
Een buis is een buis nietwaar.

----------


## NiTRO

Welk truss type ben je aan het gebruiken? Ik weet dat versies voor R23 problemen hadden met trussen van Milos, ik heb precies dat probleem gehad wat jij hier aankaart. Ik heb de bug doorgegeven en bij de volgende update was het probleem opgelost, het was een probleem in de truss LIB van Milos.

Anders moet je cast ff een mailtje sturen.

Of log ff in op hun site misschien staat er al een update voor je klaar!

https://www.cast-soft.com/cast/member/index.php

----------


## AJB

Als je membership is verlopen krijg je die updates niet... Aangezien deze user op R22 draait, gok ik dat er niet meer is betaald voor een werkende versie.

----------

